# Advent Baby 3 speakers DIY repair or sell?



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a nice set of Advent Baby 3 speakers that the enclosures are in great shape and the speaker used to sound fantastic. With that the bad, the tweeters have been bad forever and I just noticed the foam on the surrounds are going bad. I found the tweeters on PE for $15 each and the foam surrounds for $25 a pair.

The questions are:

Is it worth it to buy this stuff and then sell them? I see a pair on ebay for $75 so this would make the DIY repair worthless. I have never re-foamed a speaker and with these being just paper cones I don't feel like giving it a shot really. I don't have the tinker time.

What would you do? I don't feel like just scrapping them!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

knever3 said:


> I have a nice set of Advent Baby 3 speakers that the enclosures are in great shape and the speaker used to sound fantastic. With that the bad, the tweeters have been bad forever and I just noticed the foam on the surrounds are going bad. I found the tweeters on PE for $15 each and the foam surrounds for $25 a pair.
> 
> The questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

perfect candidate for "what do you have for free" thead. 

If you don`t have time to save them maybe someone else will.
Or donate to goodwill, and take $100 as tax deduction.


----------

